# Bay hippie outfitters 10/18



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Another great trip despite boat troubles early , weren't able to make our first cast until 10 am and still managed a solid box !! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

